# TV Sharp que se apaga después de unos segundos



## AEIOU (Mar 30, 2007)

El tv sharp (no pude encontrar el numero de modelo ) .Las fallas que se empesaron a presentar en esta tv,fueron que cuando queria encendia el tv,y aveses no encendia,cuando encendia el tv no tenia problemas ni ninguna otra falla ,pero ahora el tv enciende solo por unos segundos para despues apagarse ,la verdad esque yo soy principiante en esto ,y me puse a revisarla ,en la fuente EN UNA SECCION QUE EN LA TARJETA DICE HOT (tierra caliente) me puse a checar voltajes en un transistor D1884 el cual en su base me marca 1.9volts y en su colector marca 185volts vcd y en emisor marca 0volts ¿¿¿este voltaje es correcto?? para ustedes?? 

Busque en el NTE y la información que venia del transitor desia que este D1884 es un switch... 

Tambien encontre un componente que no conosco,el cual en la tarjeta dice que en un PR22 (ESTO ES UN EJEMPLO) ya ven que para resistencias se usa R y para capacitores se usa C y mi pregunta ¿¿que es este PR???? Tiene 3 pines los cheque en funcion de continuidad con el multimetro y de un lado si me marca continuidad y del otro no ,pero en la tarjeta el simbolo de este c omponente marca 2 pequeños simbolos iguales que se dirigen al pin de enmedio del componente y de un lado marca y del otro no¿¿¿esta bien esto?? 

La verdad esque no pude encontrar el numero del modelo de este tv ,para poder conseguir diagrama ,para no tener tantos problemas ,pero espero que me puedan ayudar .,si ustedes han tenido problemas paresidos ayudenme por favor .....


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 30, 2007)

Si sos un principiante te recomiendo que *no te metas con el TV* es realmente peligroso. Aun desenchufado mantiene carga en el tubo (>15000V) y en la fuente.
Yo tengo el mismo problema y todavia no me he animado a meter mano, en otro post *tiopepe* me explico como descargarlo para no tener problemas. Busca ese post y leelo antes de continuar.

Saludos.

PD: si bien la carga en el tubo no puede electrocutar, por su alto voltaje puede causar un paro cardíaco. Corríjanme si me equivoco.


----------



## AEIOU (Abr 1, 2007)

Eso si lose ,si se como descargar el chupon del fly back y se donde meterle mano y donde no ,mi maestro nuna ves me dijo que no midiera voltaje en un pin que el del screen .por que se podria dañar mi multimetro ,pero me arriesgue y segun eso deve de medir entre 300 a 1000 volts  y le medi y me marcaba  140 volts asi que como ya tengo duda si el fly back este funcionando bien pues se lo quite para hacerle una prueba ,pero todabia no lo hago ya que yo no tengo probador de fly back y boy a esperar a ver a un amigo para haerle la prueba ,,de todos modos gracias por el consejo


----------



## farzy (Abr 1, 2007)

lo mas seguro es que la tv se este protegiendo,(daño en resistencias de proteccion, capacitores secos, si es fuente conmutada: optoacoplador) , acabo de realizar una compostura de una tv con las caracteristicas de falla que dices.

yo no te recomiendo que metas mano donde no conoces, es peligroso.


----------



## luis rms (Abr 7, 2009)

oye amigo te mucho cuidado con ese tv trata de ayudarte con un par de tutoriales si . busca el chasis en la placa  talvez asi te pueda a ayudar


----------

